# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Huyền bí đất nước Myanmar

## thietht

_Đất nước chùa tháp Myanmar thu hút du khách bởi những cảnh đẹp nổi tiếng như ngôi chùa Shwedagon, cố đố Bangan..._

Người dân Myanmar hiếu khách, thông minh, họ đã tạo ra nền văn hoá đa dạng với 135 tộc người. Mảnh đất này nổi tiếng với kiến trúc chùa chiền, đồ thủ công mỹ nghệ, vàng bạc, đá quý, sapphire...


Ngôi chùa Shwedagon được đánh giá là một trong những kiệt tác của thế giới, xây dựng cách đây hơn 2.500 năm. Shwedagon lộng lẫy với ngọn tháp chính cao 99 m. Chùa dát 80 tấn vàng nên được gọi là chùa Vàng. Đỉnh của Shwedagon gồm 1.600 viên hồng ngọc. Tầng 2 và tầng 3 tháp có gần 90.000 viên hồng, lam ngọc. Tất cả số vàng bạc châu báu này đều do người dân cúng tiến tu bổ chùa. Xung quanh chùa chính dát vàng là 64 ngôi chùa nhỏ, 4 ngôi chùa lớn hơn phân bố đều mỗi bên.

Bên cạnh Shwedagon, Myanmar có 2.500 ngôi chùa, cố đô Bangan cùng nhiều cảnh đẹp khác. Nơi đây còn thu hút du khách bởi chất lượng và giá thành của vàng, bạc, đá quý, saphere, kim cương.

Thời gian đẹp nhất để tham quan mảnh đất vàng Myanmar từ tháng 9 đến tháng 4 hàng năm. Theo Bộ Khách sạn và du lịch Mynamar, công dân các nước được phép lấy visa tại sân bay Yangoon

----------


## haolt.niemtinvn.com

Woh, ngôi chùa này hoành tráng thật. Mình mong 1 lần được đến đó. Không biết đến bao giờ đây???

----------


## lehniemtin

Nhìn hoành tráng quá!

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Chùa tháp nhìn đẹp quá
Đúng là mảnh đất của tâm linh

----------

